# new to the Morbious Fod collection



## morbious_fod

This weekend granted me a small handful of finds that came unexpected.







 First is my local ACL Chero from Johnson City Tenn, which arrived in the mail earlier this week.


----------



## morbious_fod

My first unexpected find was a Nesbitt's one pint 10oz bottle in quite good shape. No it isn't full, I just thought it would look better with orange soda in it. Unfortunately there wasn't a town name of course.


----------



## morbious_fod

The back side.


----------



## morbious_fod

Of course the best find of all was this. A very nice 7-up crate from Marion, VA. It is one of the most mint crates I have ever found.


----------



## morbious_fod

Those were the better finds. I also found a Bristol, VA-Tenn 7-up bottle from the swimsuit days, another KBW local bottle from Bristol, VA (I wanted a pair), and a 1919 Was-cott ginger ale paper label bottle without it's paper label.


----------



## idigjars

Nice looking bottles.  The crates look mint.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  Paul

 ps-I have a 7up box I bought out east this fall I kind of like want to see a pic?


----------



## madman

hey morb, wow nice marion 7up crate, yove got my full attention lol mike


----------



## morbious_fod

Just for Halloween, it's the return of the dead post! Ok I didn't want to create another on so I resurrected one of my older posts. Give my creation LIFE!

 Ok too much horror movie watching lately.

 Got a couple from eBay and one from an antique mall. The first one is the "I didn't find anything but this is two bucks, so what the heck" bottle, a returnable Dodge City to go with the ND/NR I picked up last weekend. The next one is a 12oz Spur Cola from Pocahontas, VA. Now for the last one, has anyone else ever picked up a bottle for pure narcissistic reasons, well that is what this one was. It's a Lee Beverages from the Lee Beverage Co. in Petersburg, VA, my last name is Lee and I have been wanting this bottle for a while. I don't think they are all that common, but I don't know for sure. It will go nicely with my straight side Lee soda water bottle from Coca Cola Bottling Works in Clarksburg, WV.


----------



## morbious_fod

Here's the back side of them. 






 You can see this spur along with some of it's kin on the site listed below. Shameless plug.


----------



## kanudigit?

Ya mean yer last name isn't Fod?[]


----------



## morbious_fod

Not in reality. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod

Ring a ding ding went my door bell, and lo an behold there was a package there. I just recieved a new bottle, it's the one on the right, the other one I've had for a while. They are paper label Mission Sparkling beverages from the 20's and 30's. The one on the left is a Grapfruit, and the other one is the Orange version. There is a lemon version that I have yet to find a good one of. You might recognize the bottles, they are the ones that are black with Mission Dry Beverages or some variant of that wording on the bottom, this is what they look like with their labels.


----------



## kanudigit?

I visited your website, pretty freakin cool.


----------



## morbious_fod

Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## morbious_fod

New day and new stuff to post. First off are the new aquisitions that I have picked up on ebay and the local area. 






 From left to right: A Canada Dry Club Soda bottle from Bristol, tenn, a flint glass looking Chero-Cola bottle from Bristol, VA-TENN, a straight side Pepsi from Appalachia, VA (this is my first straight side Pepsi), a 32 oz Cheerwine bottle, and a Snow Crest Beverages bank/syrup bottle I picked up today for seven bucks.

 The green liquid in the Pepsi is Lime away, I'm hoping to shift a couple of small stains in the bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod

Now for the coupe degras, It's not a bottle but I have been wanting one of these for a long time. It has been partially restored (painted bezel, new power cord, maybe new glass); however, the face and workings are original and in good shape, and it works. Not too bad when you concider that repros go for nearly two hundred bucks.






 I paid $140 for it, maybe got taken a bit, but I don't care because I love it. That tourquoise paint job really sets this piece off.


----------



## madman

hey morb that clock and bear bottle are sweet very nice mike


----------



## ajohn

Nice clock!!!!!I wouldn't of hesitated at 175.00


----------



## morbious_fod

Thanks guys.

 I'd seen the bear bottles before; however, most of the time they were going for nearly thrity bucks. I just couldn't resist at seven bucks.

 The clock was originally $160 and I talked them down to $140. I would have been hard pressed to pass it up at $175 as well. I have been wanting one since I started collecting.


----------



## morbious_fod

Here's one that I got about a month or so ago; however, never got the chance to post.






 It's a Kwass & Gross Liquor Dealer bottle from Pocahontas, VA


----------



## farmgal

Hi morbious,
 Nice collection of bottles. It was nice to see the Nesbitt"s bottle. I've taken a pic of the one I have. Also thanks for the idea of putting colors liquid in them..That was brilliant! I also was wondering if your 7-up bottle looks like this one? I also have my coke bottle and a Dad's rootbeer bottle there. Hard to read to Dad's bottle tho...sigh. I have quite a few small Dad's bottles and several 1/2 gallon ones also. I'm just starting out digging so I'm I guess what you call green..thanks for posting..I really enjoy reading and looking here! farmgal


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles

Hey Morbious -

 Great website you've created, a lot of work and time went into that I'm sure.  I've been thinking about putting together a site on Maine bottles, any advice you'd care to offer?

 Regards - Sam


----------



## morbious_fod

First off that's one big state and you may find the research overwhelming. You might try doing a certain geographic area that appeals to you personally, like you home town, or the surrounding towns in your area, then as you research and realize just how much information or lack there of there is for these areas you can expand into other areas of the state. I thought that the area that I collected from would be a cynch, because there isn't much there now; however, when I actually started researching I found out real quick that perceptions can be decieving.

 Another reason to start with an area that appeals to you on a personal level is that if you are nostalgiclly or emotionally attached to an area you will be less likely to suffer burn out when you see the task that will be ahead of you, instead you will have that wonderful driving need to know more about the area. It can get addictive. 

 As for the nuts and bolts of research, city directories, newspaper microfilms, history books on the area, the internet, are all good starting sources for research. When you get deeper, and have names of operators, you can check census records for other clues, and never under estimate physical evidence in the form of bottles, old papers, and other materials which may help you narrow down a date of operation. Check you local historical society, library, or court house for official records. Last but not least is find a source to access the Sanborn Maps for the area you choose, street numbers have a tendacy to shift and these can be very helpful in finding the physical location of a bottling plant even if the numbers shift through the years.

 Good luck with your endevour, there are days when you are going to need it.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  farmgal
> I also was wondering if your 7-up bottle looks like this one?


 
 Yep it does indeed.






 The one on the left is a 1944 with a gorgeous red label, the other is a 1946.

 As a casual collector of ND/NRs I'm diggin that Dads you got there, and yes trying to get ND/NRs to photograph properly is a challenge.The reason I started filling the bottles with fluid to photograph them was so that the text would be easy to read on my website.


----------



## farmgal

Morbious....Umm what does ND/NRs mean...LOL! I'm guessing it means the clear bottles? And I will look over my stock of Dad bottle and if you would like a little one and or a big one just ask...I can't keep everything..and I have no idea how to clean most of what I have found..but I do try hard...Rice and water and shake like hell for instance...Farmgal


----------



## madman

hey mr fod great stuff there wow! farm girl i like the barrel dads as well, you said you have more? larger sizes care to post? nice bottles youve got there, hey morb heres a mil kay i found blue and white phosphate hey any word on charlie? mike


----------



## madman

also heres a 7up that was used as a promo item in a 50s record shop, never been filled with the orig cap,  oh base says 52  mike


----------



## madman

the cap


----------



## bubbas dad

ndnr stands for no deposit no return. they were used mainly in the 60's and early 70's.


----------



## farmgal

Hi madman....
 Yes I have 1.2 gallon size dads bottles and a bottle the same size shape as the dad's bottle but doesn't say dads on it..Says no deposit like the dads bottles tho and has the same stuff on the bottom. Give me a few minute to wash off some of the bigger dads bottles and I'll get a pic up asap...Or in a bit...rotating dogs for bed...so much to do and so little fun time..hehe!!!!


----------



## farmgal

Hi madman....

 Here's on of my half gallon dad's bottles...I put blue dye in it hoping to bring out the dad's on the front...Hope that helps..


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> hey any word on charlie? mike


 
 He's been spending a lot of time cleaning off cemeteries associated with his family lately, and researching his lineage. With my work schedule lately I've not gotten to talk to him much.


----------



## madman

hey thanks for the info  mike


----------



## madman

hey farmgal nice dads bottle you can get  half gallon lables for the bottle on ebay for cheap mike


----------



## morbious_fod

Damn flu shots, I've been down for the past three days with a sinus infection, and just didn't get to go do anything. Around the house sniffing and snorting is a great way to spend you only weekend off in two weeks, but that's just the way it goes; however, I did recieve a few items over the past two weeks that I wanted to post, the rest are soaking for a cleaning, so here are the ones that are ready to photograph.





 Just finished getting this one cleaned today, and no lime away won't shift fossilized Root Beer Extract. I have has a soft spot for these things, and this one wasn't you usualy Hires fare.


----------



## morbious_fod

This is my first one with the original box however. The Box is copywrited 1932 and a bit of research claims that this company stopped operations during the 1940's. It has the directions as well. Very pretty box in my opinion.


----------



## morbious_fod

More guilty pleasure collectibles, lucked out and got all four for twenty bucks. These are the vintage ones from the fifties or around that era.


----------



## glass man

Those mini bottles are great! THE pepper clock takes me back to the late 50s when we ran a store attached to our house and had a clock almost like yours on our kitchen wall. I was 5 and wish I had put in a box and kept it ti now.///////////man I wonder how much promo stuff we got for the store we ran fron 56 to 60?[][]


----------



## glass man

MORBIS THE MINI BOTTLES LOOKS LIKE THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN OPENED IS THAT SEEM TRUE? WHICH IS WORTH MORE! MAN I DIG THEM ,NOT USUALLY A SODA GUY ,BUT THOSE ARE COOLL! WHAT ARE THE SIZES AND PRICES POSSIBLY} ONE MOST RARE? SQUIRT OR MAYBE NESBITT? WOULD YOU TRADE THEM OR SELL THEM? WHAT ARE THE SIZES?


----------



## morbious_fod

I don't know which is worth more, the squirt has been opened though it doesn't matter all that much because I have yet to find a full one due to evaporation. The most popular would have to be the debossed Dr. Pepper, and the Orange Crush. I had bid on both of them with this bunch; however, lost them in the end.


----------



## morbious_fod

Here are some bottles I recieved either from ebay auctions or from just pounding sand around the local area. 







 A Diet Mountain Dew (ebay), a Sun-Rise Beverages, Double Cola salt shaker, a Grapette 7oz from Johnson City, TN (all three local), and a 8oz "King Size" from Johnson City, TN (ebay).


----------



## morbious_fod

Finally got one, and amazingly it's still sealed.


----------



## morbious_fod

I know Madman has already posted one of these; however, after getting one today I just couldn't resist filling it and taking a shot of it.


----------



## LC

How many sodas do you now have in your collection Morb ?


----------



## glass man

MORB USED TO HAVE A LIME COLA BOTTLIG PLANT IN MY TOWN IN THE 40S. USED TO BE A COMMON FIND,NOW.....MAN WISH I HAD KEPT JUST ONE,BUT I THOUGHT THEY WOULD BE COMMON FOREVER ,JUST LIKE I WOULD BE YOUNG FOREVER. JAMIE


----------



## LC

I have a pretty large variety of crown top sodas stored in plastic milk crates . Bought an entire truckload of them stacked top to bottom , front to back in my half ton pickup with a camper shell attached on it  a good many years ago now . I sold over a hundred on ebay year before last . Still have a bunch of them , but have no idea what without looking at them . They have been out in the building ever since I bought them . I do not know if there is any Lime Colas out there or not .


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> How many sodas do you now have in your collection Morb ?


 
 To be honest I don't know. I really need to resurrect my failed attempt at categorizing them. I would say it would have to be at least two hundred or so, mostly locals. I don't collect Lime Colas as a brand I just liked that one because it was unusual with the cream and red label and being 12oz. I have two of the 7oz versions from 1946; however, they are part of my local collection, being from Pennington Gap VA.







 One of the aforementioned Lime Cola 7ozs from Pennington Gap


----------



## LC

Thanks Morb , that's a good size collection .[/align] [/align]I kind of wish I had not sold off the ones I put on eBay some time back , I had quite a collection of them , and still do for that matter . I was also quite surprised as to what some of those crown tops brought on eBay . Like you , I can not say how many of them are out there . I really like the sodas , but am more into the hutches and squats . Wish I had as many of them as I do the crown top sodas ! I may try and get them all out when the weather warms up again and take some pics and post them little at a time .[/align] [/align]Here is a picture of a bottle I have had sitting in the house for a good while for some reason . Sunny Brook is a product of Pepsi - Cola .[/align]


----------



## madman

hey morb, nice find the guy in white pine had a few cases of those wonder if there local??


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Thanks Morb , that's a good size collection .[/align] [/align]I kind of wish I had not sold off the ones I put on eBay some time back , I had quite a collection of them , and still do for that matter . I was also quite surprised as to what some of those crown tops brought on eBay . Like you , I can not say how many of them are out there . I really like the sodas , but am more into the hutches and squats . Wish I had as many of them as I do the crown top sodas ! I may try and get them all out when the weather warms up again and take some pics and post them little at a time .[/align] [/align]Here is a picture of a bottle I have had sitting in the house for a good while for some reason . Sunny Brook is a product of Pepsi - Cola .[/align]


 
 That Sunny Brook is a nice bottle. There's one of those and a green one on Ebay right now.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey morb, nice find the guy in white pine had a few cases of those wonder if there local??


 
 To be honest I don't know there's no indication of where they are from on the bottle and I didn't see a matching crate anywhere around. You might want to plan a trip up there in a little while though. He took me to where he had a bunch of bottles and while searching through them pulled out a couple from Asheville, NC and what appears to be a straight side Orange Crush from Knoxville, TN; however, it could just as easily be one missing the acl as well. Here was my best find of the day, I'd never seen an actual Wyrick Spring bottle from Crockett, VA before; however, I knew they had to exist. Imagine my surprise at spotting this one on the shelf.


----------



## div2roty

There are some neat looking sodas there.  Your website is nice.  Do you know of any soda bottles from Kenbridge Va or Lunenburg County?  I used to live there and was just wondering if any existed.  Thanks.


----------



## morbious_fod

Those are outside of my little area; however, I've never heard of those names before, but that doesn't mean all that much. I hadn't heard of Crockett, VA until I started collecting and researching. Looking at the map I can see that the town is on the railroad in that area and a lot of the earlier bottling companies were started near the tracks in this area so anything is possible.


----------



## div2roty

Thanks.  I knew they were outside your area, but they are "kinda" close.  I'm sure South Hill had something.  I'd really like a hutch from the area, but I'd probably settle for anything.  A soda would be nicer than a pharmacy bottle though, since I already collect sodas.  I'll let you know if I ever come across something from SW VA.


----------



## morbious_fod

Having not dug enough on Saturday to please me and being completely bored today I took off for Wytheville, VA just to kill some time and maybe buy something. I actually bought two bottles. 






 First of which is the bottle that I have been eyeballing ever since I started collecting over two years ago. I always thought the price was a bit high at nearly $40, but having spent two years in this hobby and never spying another one like it, I decided to pick it up. It is a 32 oz Nehi Sparkling Beverages bottle from Pulaski, VA. Not actually in my area; however, it falls into the semi-local category.


----------



## morbious_fod

This is the back. The date is 1964.


----------



## cyberdigger

I like how you fill up the bottles with "contents" for the pics! I wonder if you drink it afterwards?? []


----------



## morbious_fod

Now this one just goes to my being a bit crazy and my fond memories of the long since gone local Piggly Wiggly in Honaker, VA when I was a kid. It's not too often you see a store brand soda ND/NR still full with a paper label. 






 Looks like it's a 1976 from the bottom.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I like how you fill up the bottles with "contents" for the pics! I wonder if you drink it afterwards?? []


 
 Good lord no. That soda has to be over five months old now, plus even after cleaning you never know what has been growing in those bottles. LOL!


----------



## madman

hey man nice stuff, im glad you got to go to white pine and im glad carl was there, ive gone up there before and no dice.. great bottles  hope to see ya soon mike


----------



## Stardust

nice newbies morbious.... [] thaxs for the show


----------



## morbious_fod

Out of the crypt it comes the night of the living dead thread. It has been a while since I posted on this thread. Just thought I would spread some Hillbilly goodness with this new Mountain Dew advertising item I found hanging around the bay (ebay that is). Dick Bridgeforth claims it's from 1963 and its "extremely rare", of course it only books for $50 in good condition so mine is probably worth the seven bucks including shipping I sunk into it. But the important thing is that "It's neat!", I gotta learn to control that impulse.....Nah.


----------



## morbious_fod

This year's Grey, TN bottle show was a good one, I was asked to set up a display, and I found some great bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod

Close up of the Sunrise bottles, including the post Tazewell type.


----------



## morbious_fod

Close up of the Was-Cott and Tazewell Orange bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod

Close up of the rest, and yes the Canada Dry is from Tazewell, Va.


----------



## morbious_fod

Now for my haul. First off is an interesting, and until now unknown to be Bluefield Bottling Company deco bottle from Bluefield, WVA dated 1927.


----------



## morbious_fod

I finally found a replacement for my Kist bottle from Johnson City, TN


----------



## morbious_fod

I got this one in trade, the guy wanted $100 for it, but I couldn't pay that much for it. I got it anyway so alls well that ends well.


----------



## morbious_fod

A Fountain Syrup from Norton, Va. I didn't even think these existed.


----------



## morbious_fod

Another one from Princeton. This one was goobered up with something akin to tree sap or maybe 60 year old turpentine. It took a while to get it clean and in the end it was the copper wire pieces method that actually cleaned it up real good.


----------



## morbious_fod

I'm quite proud of how good this one came out so here's the front. The Norton has some case wear but other than that it's in decent shape.


----------



## morbious_fod

While we are in Princeton, here's one you don't see all that often Princeton Bottling and Ice Plant Princeton, WVA. I know that they incorporated in 1906, and knowing that hutches were used in this area longer than most of the rest of the country I wonder if there might be a hutch out there.


----------



## morbious_fod

Another part of the Dr. Pepper deal was this Cummings & McKinney hutch from Pocahontas, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod

Another trader, this one means a lot more to me being from my hometown of Richlands, VA.


----------



## mgardziella

Nice bottles!  Do you mind my asking how much those pepsi syrup bottles go for?


----------



## morbious_fod

While there were a couple of others not shown, namely a 1939 and 41 Tip, 1941 Holston Beverages upgrade from Kingsport, TN, and a Deco Cheer-up/Doughboy bottling company from Kingsport, Tenn in aqua, these are the hey that's neat bottles from the show. An Evervess acl from 1951 Baltimore, MD, Frankies Beverages from Roanoke, VA, CC Soda from Clifton Forge, VA in green, an Eye-Se from Knoxville, Tenn, and an 8oz Orange Crush from Knoxville.


----------



## madman

good lord aaaahhhh the dr pepper is sick yer killin me! nice nice stuff!  -----mike


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  mgardziella
> 
> Nice bottles!  Do you mind my asking how much those pepsi syrup bottles go for?


 
 James Ayers Pepsi-Cola Bottles and more from 2001 puts a basic value at $60; however, due to the scarcity of these in my area especially for my local bottlers I paid $90 for the Norton and $60 for the Princeton.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> good lord aaaahhhh the dr pepper is sick yer killin me! nice nice stuff!  -----mike


 
 Now the question is, there is one of these for Roanoke, VA, and now Marion, VA....could there be one for Bluefield, VA, Coeburn, VA, Johnson City, TN? My head hurts just thinking about it. LOL!


----------



## madman

and so it begins.....................


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> and so it begins.....................


 
 You're not kidding brother! Just think there could also be one from Knoxville, Tenn. LOL!


----------



## Stardust

morbious,
 do you have a Quiky?
 star


----------



## morbious_fod

No I haven't; however, I have had the chance to get on and just didn't. I had to stop myself from brand collecting.

 Now for some new stuff. I know what you're thinking, that thar ain't no bottle. Of course you are very correct, that's Dr. Morbious Frankenstein's future project for this winter. I've had a thing for old radios for a long time, a few years back I ran across a book on restoring the electrical components of a radio, and since I didn't want to risk screwing up my 1947 Motorola consol, which still works but could use some refreshing, with my first attempt. I ran across this little non working beauty a couple of weekends ago. It has all of it's components, including knobs which are usually broke or gone, and all for ten bucks. If I fry it I won't care too much at that price. Insert evil laugh here.


----------



## morbious_fod

Now to today's flea finds. Of course my latest "Hey that's neat" item to turn into a small collection is soda cans, actually Mountain Dew cans to be specific. Today I stumbled onto these for a buck each. Not too bad. I couldn't resist the Dr. Pepper. Why do I do this to myself? I don't know.


----------



## madman

hey man nice finds!  those mtn dew cans are nice, as well as the radio,  i think the guy at white pine has a bunch of old radios    mike


----------



## morbious_fod

Today was one of those days where things just fell into place to a certain extent. First off while checking out the yard sale just below my house, I happened upon the yard sale of a man who tears down old barns. As you can guess there were a couple of things lurking around. First was this which Charlie tells me may be a bitters bottle, if so then this is my first bitters. Price $1.


----------



## morbious_fod

Charlie had two very similar to this bottle; however, his were embossed on the bottom. This one isn't. It is applied top with a faint mold seam that stops just past the shoulder.


----------



## morbious_fod

I also picked up this itty bitty Hinds Honey and Almond bottle with embossing on all four sides. The other two were dug up in a local dump. I picked it up with another bottle for five bucks at the local flea market.


----------



## morbious_fod

The J. E. combault's Caustic Balsam, the blue one, is another bottle that I got off of the yard sale guy for $1. While the green Whitmore is the other bottle I purchased with the Hinds for five.






 The Balsam still had a lot of very sticky goop which took about a half an hour to shift with copper pieces and Gojo (which works amazingly well on these tar like substances).


----------



## morbious_fod

Last but not least are the three other $1 bottles I picked up at the Yard Sale. Left to right theres a patent d Coca Cola from Bristol, VA with only the slightest hint of casewear, a Dad's half gallon embossed No Deposit bottle (we really don't see these much in this area and when you do they run five bucks or more), and finally a 1943 Pepsi-Cola bottle with Marion, VA embossed on the bottom. Which means I now have the 1943, 1944, and 1946 versions of this bottle; however, this one has something odd that the other two don't, one of those nibs that holds a bottle for the acl process. Knowing that Marion didn't use the ACLs, with the exception of the Fountian Syrups, until 1947 (they ran an ad announcing the switch) I find it odd that this one has one, yet there is absolutely no ghosting, and it doesn't appear to have been buried in the ground. When I get a Fountain Syrup from Marion then I can check the bottom of it and see if it matches.


----------



## madman

hey morb nice finds ive got a lable 4 the dads  mike


----------



## madman

lable


----------



## morbious_fod

Here's the blurb with picture showing Marion Orange Crush's newest tractor trailer which was used to deliver their products to Bristol, VA and Pulaski, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod

I am a sucker for interesting quart bottles. I have aquired quite a few of them over the years. Yesterday I ran across a new one, it's a Ma's from New Jersey. It's dated 1957 and I like the combination of the acl with the embossing. I've always held a sneaking liking to this brand's bottles; however, never bothered because without being local, most just didn't appeal to me. This one threw me over the edge of doubt by being a quart, I couldn't resist, esspecially after spying the $3.95 price tag. The other is a Mission Beverages bottle from New Jersey as well, it's a 12oz squat bottle dated 1953. I have quite a few Mission Beverages bottles from the local area; however, I just like this one, and at $2.75 how could I argue?


----------



## morbious_fod

After digging up a shard about a month ago, with just Kist Co. embossed on it, I was intrigued with the prospect that this bottle may actually be from Johnson City, Tenn. There was indeed an Orange Kist Company in Johnson City which evolved into a Pepsi-Cola Bottling Company around 1937. What intrigued me was that this shard appeared to be from one of those early 12oz paper label Pepsi bottles where the company who ordered them had them custom embossed with their name. This same company would do this again in the 1940's with Tarver embossed on the shoulder. I started thinking that maybe this is an earlier version and that they were bottling Pepsi before officially changing their name, much in the vain of Marion Orange Crush Bottling Company. I didn't expect to find what I found yesterday.


----------



## morbious_fod

The other side does indeed say Orange as I suspected; however, there is not town listed on the bottle, yet it does have the same LGW markings on the bottle as one of the Tarvers do. Now the only thing to do is to try to find out if they were indeed bottling Pepsi-Cola under the Orange Kist Co. name. I may never been able to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that this is from there barring an actual photo from the time period proving a connection, or a paper label intact version surfacing, but I have a feeling my theory is sound on this one. I guess it's time to hit the Johnson City newpapers.


----------



## morbious_fod

Here is the rest of my haul. A squat 10, 2, 4 Drp nd/nr, a Knoxville, Tenn. Chero-Cola with a very thick base, and a new Reifs Special to replace the cruddier one I bought two years ago. Reifs Special was distributed in Bristol during 1917, and I'll pick up stuff like that which is loosly assoiated with the area from time to time. I may even wind up doing a page on the Distributed drinks of the area, with ads and such. Now I gotta find a bevo bottle. LOL!


----------



## madman

nice finds bro  i think i dug an kist bottle that was green with davey............ love the chero........


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> nice finds bro  i think i dug an kist bottle that was green with davey............ love the chero........


 
 Thanks man. I got that Chero for Three bucks. You didn't dig one at that Marion dump did ya. There is a straight side green bottle I'm looking for that says Orange Kist Johnson City on the bottom, sound familiar? The sad thing is that I paid more for the ND/NR than the rest of the bottles. LOL! I know I'm crazy.


----------



## morbious_fod

Since last weekend was such a bust the bottle gods smiled on me this week. 







 Some "hey that's neat" items a JFG Mayonnaise half pint from 1955, if I'm reading the bottom date correctly, with an almost complete label, a Hamlin's Wizard Oil, a Sonnor's Drug Store bottle from Knoxville, Tenn., and finally an Edison battery oil bottle at a reasonable price.


----------



## morbious_fod

Finally! A Brandywine that isn't a complete wreck. I've got a thing for those double barrel decos. I have a clear and a green one of this type now. I don't know if the original contents were in the bottle; however, the liquid that was in there smelt like sweet death. Gag! The other bottle is a recently discovered Good Grape variant, I have a clear version of this bottle without the grapes embossed in it. Don't know why I started collecting these, but who cares.


----------



## morbious_fod

Yet another bottle I had been looking for quite a while. A Cheerwine without the white background behind the red logo. This one is a 1964 from Granite Falls NC, My clear deco Cheerwine is from there as well. Now if I can find one of those decos with the cherrys on the neck, yeah good luck with that. This is another brand collection I've picked up over the course of time, I'll have to take a picture of what I've found so far at some point.






 I spotted one from Salisbury, NC once; however, it was far too rough for me to buy this one is near mint. Booyah!


----------



## morbious_fod

What does a seven dollar local milk bottle look like? This I can't believe that in a world of twenty dollar a pop Southern Maid Dairy of Bristol bottles that I would find a much tougher bottle for cheap, and aside from a tiny chip in the lip it's in great shape. I don't normally collect Milks; however, this Pint from Grey's Dairy of Bristol, Tenn was a no brainer.


----------



## morbious_fod

Mil-Kays! I've kinda been wanting a black and white label St. Louis, Mo Mil-Kay for a little while now, while it's not the Orange Phosphate, I like a bit of variety in the collection. The other one is an earlier version of the Hartman Beverage, of Knoxville, Tenn., Mil-Kay bottle sans the ridges of the later versions. I wish they still made Mil-Kay I'd love to try one. 






 I also picked up a Mission Beverages from Morristown, Tenn, a 1951 Mission Beverages from Bristol, Tenn and Kingsport, Tenn which really shouldn't exist, and I wonder why it does, a Brownie from Knoxville, Tenn, a 10oz Double Cola from Johnson City, Tenn, and a 12oz 1959 single dot Pepsi from Princeton, WV, but the best find of the week, possibly the last three months, is next.


----------



## morbious_fod

The stunner of the weekend is this beauty. A Pabst Brewing Company applied top bottle, but not just any Pabst Brewing bottle from this era but a Pocahontas Branch bottle. I have a feeling that the bottle is referring to Pocahontas, VA, I have found mentions of a Pabst branch plant in Pocahontas during the coal boom of the late 1800's and early 1900's, in the history books of Tazewell County. 

 "The Anheuser-Busch Brewing Association were soon on the ground (in Pocahontas, VA) with a branch house, followed later by Pabst Brewing Co. and Virginia Brewing Company." Tazewell County by Louise Leslie 1982

 This may be an interesting find indeed, any Pabst beer collectors who could help me out on this one?


----------



## madman

hey morb killer finds! ya aint gonna find those beauties digging, ill take the milk , the green brandy wine , and the ahhhhhh jfg, great finds bro,  the pabst bottle is also crazy sick!  oh and the black and white mil kay good one! oh by the way the crush was a 7oz woops!


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey morb killer finds! ya aint gonna find those beauties digging, ill take the milk , the green brandy wine , and the ahhhhhh jfg, great finds bro,  the pabst bottle is also crazy sick!  oh and the black and white mil kay good one! oh by the way the crush was a 7oz woops!


 
 I always have been luckier hunting than digging. I would love for that to change, but only time will tell. Yeah I got that email. Which crush are you talking about anyway? You walked out with at least three different ones if memory serves. Want my milk do ya? Pfft! Grey's aren't that easy to come by. LOL!


----------



## mgardziella

Nice finds!  I have one of those Brandywines too, what do they usually go for?  They're pretty nea looking do you know where it was bottled?


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  mgardziella
> 
> Nice finds!  I have one of those Brandywines too, what do they usually go for?  They're pretty nea looking do you know where it was bottled?


 
 Just like my Double Strength, which I noticed has the exact same font as the Brandywine, there is only meantion of contents on the bottom of the bottle and no town name to speak of. As for worth? It was worth six bucks to me, but I have no idea exactly what they would book for.


----------



## madman

hey morb ive seen the double strengths with knoxville on the base  we found alot at the school dump and and about 3 greens brandywines, im thinking a grocery brand maybe white stores?  its getting time for me to hit the history center!  mike


----------



## morbious_fod

I got bored and decided to explore Galax, VA and found this. It's a 1935 Clover Creamery Company of Roanoke, VA Cottage Cheese jar. I couldn't resist.


----------



## morbious_fod

The back.


----------



## madman

http://www.google.com/patents?id=7OhvAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=86036&rview=1&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q=86036&f=false  now who sold it????????


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=7OhvAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=86036&rview=1&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q=86036&f=false  now who sold it????????


 
 Who sold what? You do realize that Charles D. Little is the creator Good Grape which eventually became Double Grape after the company renamed itself the Seminole Flavor Company which of course are the originators of Double Cola and Jumbo Flavor line. I'm sure these bottles are connected to this company, because of the design above is used for the Double Strength, a Double Grape, and maybe even the Brandywine (not sure of the connection on this one).


----------



## madman

well then i guess you nailed it! i was unsure what company used this bottle, guess i didnt put 2+2 together with the double, mystery solved!   mike


----------



## morbious_fod

I still haven't found any connection with Brandywine. There is also a Mar-Vel Cola double barrel deco bottle as well.


----------



## madman

hey morb somtime you gotta come down and see dons collection its amazing!


----------



## alcapone1130

hello morbious,i have a nesbit white label you can have if you want to pay shipping on it, i live in memphis tn just let me know i actually just found it im not big on those kind of bottles i like a little older,but i would love to give to someone that doese like. just let me know. nice grabs bye the way.


----------



## morbious_fod

I appreciate the offer; however, I already have a white label. Thanks.


----------



## morbious_fod

I've gotten a few items from ebay and a couple more from my travels to Galax, VA last weekend and Ashville, NC this weekend.








 One of two bottles I found in Ashville is this eight bubble 7-up from the Dr. Pepper Bottling Company of Atlanta, GA which is embossed on the bottom of the bottle. This is my first eight bubble and at $12 I just couldn't resist. I also got a tall 6oz amber Orange Crush from Johnson City, Tenn., and a couple of records, turns out Asheville antique shops are pretty dry when it comes to bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod

The back. The only real problem with the bottle is some mineral staining on one side of the bottle. 






 You really can't tell it in these pictures, but I know it's there taunting me. LOL!

 BTW it's a 1941.


----------



## morbious_fod

Next we have another bottle that I picked up in Galax, VA last weekend. It is a bottle from the Putnam Bottling Works; however, there is no town listed, and the only Putnam I can find associated with bottling is in Connecticut. It appears the the propriaters name is embossed below the company name. Anyone know D. C. Park? But being in good shape aside from the staining I couldn't resist this tombstone slug hutch for $8.


----------



## morbious_fod

A few ebay grabs.


----------



## morbious_fod

And a couple more ebay grabs. 






 It's been a dry couple of weekends; however, with the bi-annual Hillsville flea market coming up this may change.


----------



## madman

VERY NICE!


----------



## morbious_fod

It's been a very bottle week this week. I spent the week on vacation and was either researching in far flung Lee County VA or not quite as far flung Marion, VA. One thing I did do was go to Johnson City to meet up with a guy who had some bottles for sale. 






 He sold me the Dr. Pepper (from Marion, Va) and the Orange Crush (from Johnson City, Tenn). I found the Red Rock (no town name) in Gate City Va on the way back from Lee county and the Cheerwine from Salisbury, NC in Kingsport on the same journey.


----------



## morbious_fod

I just got back from Hillsville, VA a couple of hours ago and my legs are about to fall off; however, I did find some decent finds, including a previously unknown, to me, Nesbitts bottle from Bluefield, VA.  






 I picked up this older Coca-Cola fountain glass, after having dug one up just like it in the dump and it being broken I just had to.


----------



## morbious_fod

I don't think $10 is too much to pay for a Lemon Kola straight side from Charlottesville, VA. Actually when I bought it I thought it was from Charlotte, NC, but I just wanted a script Lemon Kola. Beside it is an upgrade Marion, VA Old Colony bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod

Some people gripe when acl pictures are posted on this site, well this one will give them cold chills. What's next plastic bottles? I needed a 10oz foam label Mountain Dew, now I gotta one.


----------



## morbious_fod

Of course my find of the day at Hillsville has to be this bottle. A 12oz Mountain Dew with "Mountain Dew is Good" on the back.


----------



## morbious_fod

Mountain Dew is Good? Why yes, yes it is! Yahoo!


----------



## morbious_fod

Last but not least were these two bottles that I didn't get from Hillsville; however, resulted from the journey to Hillsville. A Double Grape bottle from Lee, and a Tenn-Cola from Don, both from Knoxville, Tenn.


----------



## morbious_fod

Ok I lied, this is the last item I'm posting. A carrier for Lonesome Pine Beverages of Norton, VA. I actually bought three, I couldn't resist a local brand's carrier.


----------



## ncbred

Nice finds!  Saw a Barney & Ally Dew at the same booth I got my other Mt. Dews at.  $200 on the tag.  Really like that Lemon Kola and Double Grape.

 Is that a Smile sample a few posts up?  I saw one at Hillsville this weekend with $100 on it.


----------



## ncbred

Was just checking out the link in your signature.  If you run across anyone around your parts that wants to sell a Wyrick Springs or JC Layman Mint Cola, let me know.


----------



## morbious_fod

You and I both would like one of the Wyrick Springs Mint Cola, which was actually produced by J. C. Layman. The regular J. C. Laymans are around, I may have an extra in my own collection, but now that I think about it I may have donated it to the local historical society. We've been digging in a dump that has a bunch of those broken. If I find a whole one I'll let you know. I take it you collect Mint Colas?

 That isn't the sample mini version, that smile is the 2 1/2 oz version of the bottle.

 A Barney & Ally huh. We came upon a guy who was loading up on Sunday and he had a bunch of Mountain Dews for fairly high prices, I bet you got your bottles from him. He was set up in the area up the steps in the VFW flea market.


----------



## DEWtheDIG

Good stuff Morbious Fod.  The "Lee" Beverages is a must for a good ACL collection.  Hey didn't they invent 7UP in Marion?


----------



## madman

what i thought marion invented mountain dew............ i bet theres a marion 7up in that dump.............


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  DEWtheDIG
> 
> Good stuff Morbious Fod.  The "Lee" Beverages is a must for a good ACL collection.  Hey didn't they invent 7UP in Marion?


 
 No I'm afraid Marion can't claim to have invented everything. They already claim to have been the home of Mountain Dew.

 I bet you don't find a Marion, VA 7-UP in that dump. I honestly think that Dr. Pepper bottling company picked up the brand after they stopped putting names on the bottles. After seeing all the lists for the local bottles of the area, I seriously doubt that one exists.


----------



## morbious_fod

My most exciting find of the second half of the year...is a Pat D Coca-Cola. How ironic is that?


----------



## morbious_fod

I know you are thinking I've lost it for posting a Pat D Coke bottle, well it's not just any old Pat D, its a Kingsport, Tenn. Pat D. Coca-Cola. I understand she is one of the tough Pat Ds to find. 






 The plant in Kingsport didn't open until 1951.


----------



## morbious_fod

I went to a bottle club picnic this past weekend and sold some bottles, and traded some bottles. The trader was the Sunflower Beverages that is in rough shape, I traded a Kingsport, Tenn Royal Crown Cola bottle, that was almost as rough, straight for this one. The other two I collectively paid five bucks for. The Amber is a 7oz Orange Crush, and the Grapette is a 1947 from Johnson City, Tenn.


----------



## madman

nice!


----------



## morbious_fod

But wait there's more! While the ND/NR dump wasn't all that exciting, aside from the free bottles, I found a new bottle source up that way and stumbled across two bottles, one of which I never thought I would find being as the company only lasted a couple of years at the most. 






 The Gin Gera Bottling Company of Bluefield, W. VA. only shows up in one city directory, 1915-1916, and quickly disappears. The building is occupied by another business when the next one came out. This is the luckiest find of the entire year, I honestly can't think of anything better. Yay.


----------



## morbious_fod

The second bottle is one that I knew had to exist; however, hadn't seen before. It is a Pepsi paper label bottle from Princeton, WVA, with Hunnicutts (the last name of the company owner) embossed on the shoulder. The font and style matches the Tarver's from Johnson City, Tenn. and the Hartman's from Knoxville, Tenn. all of which are pepsi bottlers. I wonder if there is one of these from Norton, VA as well? I know that Marion, VA used the OBCO on the neck instead of this type of bottle.


----------



## madman

ahh very nice!!!!


----------



## morbious_fod

1945 paper label catsup from Bridgeton, NJ, found in an antique shop in little ol' Elizabethton, TN. Kinda a long way from home. My dad lives in Bridgeton, good enough reason to buy a 1945 labeled catsup.


----------



## morbious_fod

While walking up the train tracks in my area I came upon these items. I did find a Canada Dry ACL in the same area but the acl was nearly gone.


----------



## morbious_fod

Couple more finds from Elizabethton, TN. Another Mil-Kay variation from 1946, and a Dr. Enuf variation I didn't have from 1965.


----------



## madman

hey morb nice finds! did ya find a dump?????


----------



## FloridaRecycled

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> I know you are thinking I've lost it for posting a Pat D Coke bottle, well it's not just any old Pat D, its a Kingsport, Tenn. Pat D. Coca-Cola. I understand she is one of the tough Pat Ds to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plant in Kingsport didn't open until 1951.


 
 My mom was raised in Kingsport - that is totally awesome...I always look for items with my last name...or Orlando (where I live) and Savannah (where I was born)...my mom does not really understand my whole bottle thing...I'll have to keep my eye out for a Kingsport and maybe I can reel her in a little!!!  Is coke the only type bottles from Kingsport?  ...if not what others should I be on the lookout for?

 Thanks for sharing - and congrats - I think that's cool!


----------



## madman

hey tina if ya need a kingsport bottle im sure we can find ya one


----------



## FloridaRecycled

If anyone has extras of any of the bottles I listed above - let me know!  NOTE:  include any "Crowley" bottles!

 Thanks!


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey morb nice finds! did ya find a dump?????


 
 Nah those were just sticking out of the bank along the tracks. I may have to go on down the tracks and see what else appears. I did find one applied top drug store bottle top at one point but nothing else. Sooner or later I'm gonna do a good river walk through Abingdon and see what I can find.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey tina if ya need a kingsport bottle im sure we can find ya one


 
 Don't make too many promises, Kingsport bottles are sometimes very elusive and expensive when you do find them. I think that cat at White Pine still has some of the Barqs from Kingsport, but that's the only ones I can think of that I have seen lately, and I just traded my Royal Crown double.

 FloridaRecycled if you truly want to know what bottles are from Kingsport then check out this link to that page of my site. I have the history and examples from every bottler that I know of from Kingsport. There are a couple that existed that I haven't seen bottle evidence for Lime Cola and Julep springs to mind, but for the most part most of the rest have bottles pictured.

http://www.tazewell-orange.com/Kingporttn.html


----------



## FloridaRecycled

I checked out your website - great job!  ...and the Coca Cola page would NOT look near as good without that bottle on there - so I can understand your excitement!  Thanks for showing it....

 BTW...that deco bottle from Johnson City you have on there - that is awesome!  I of course then had to do some googling and binging and of course got sidetracked...but came across some other info (including a great company history website that I posted here under resources - cool sidetrack)...but I digress...so you have that deco bottle and are just looking for more?  ...or you are looking for it?  ...it doesn't look like it has anyplace for a label nor any embossing except on the bottom (and the way they squeezed all that on there was funky...hadn't seen any like that before)...are the only examples of that bottle in clear?


----------



## morbious_fod

I assume you are referring to the mystery Johnson City bottle. I'm trying to figure out which company that it belonged to, which is proving difficult. I am hoping that maybe someone will have an advertisement showing the bottle in the local paper then maybe I will have more of a clue.


----------



## morbious_fod

Last Saturday turned out to be the most productive that I have had digging in the Marion dump. 






 Aside from quite a few scratches the green OCBCo is actually whole. The OCBCo 12oz beside it was ok aside from some staining and a small chip in the lip, the Orange Crush from Marion is a variation that unfortunately has two chips in the bottom and a crack midway (but I needed an example of this variation), the Dr. Pepper aside from some staining and a few rough spots is a nice whole 1941 from Dr. Pepper Bottling Company of Bluefield, Va and my personal best find of the day, I only wish it was in better shape, but with the conditions that most of the hundreds of soda bottles that are in this dump are in its lucky I found what I did.

 But what's that in front you may ask.


----------



## morbious_fod

Well that is a candy container in the shape of the Liberty Bell with those very words embossed on it. Although mineral stained it is complete and quite good shape.


----------



## morbious_fod

Top view showing the opening. 







 This is the second of these candy containers that I have pulled from this dump, the first being a plane, and Lee one of my digging partners dug a car not too far from where I dug this one.


----------



## Stardust

WHAT a most enjoyable post. Nice finds!!! ENJOY!


----------



## madman

HEY MAN NICE FINDS  OH AND THANKS FOR THE BOTTLES  HOPE TO GET UP THERE SOON   MIKE


----------



## Stardust

Hi Mike, I finally got some of your famous cleaner and think of you every time I use it. I love Morb's finds...


----------



## madman

yo star thanks  hows things, lets see some bottles


----------



## morbious_fod

More pick ups from the past two weeks. A Crass ND/NR 10oz and a small hobbleskirt Coca-Cola ND/NR from France both picked up for a buck each.


----------



## morbious_fod

From the same trip to the flea market, I picked up this Red Rock variation I didn't have and the full pre-nutrition information Non-Commemorative Mountain Dew long neck which replaces the empty one I have had for well over a year now. I was beginning to think I would never find one of these full, and at a buck each I definitely couldn't pass them up.


----------



## morbious_fod

A cottage cheese container from Armour Creameries of Lexington, KY. I am wondering if there is a chance that the Armour packing plant in Bristol was filling or distributing these as this is the third one I have seen from the area including one which was dug up from a local dump. At six bucks I grabbed it.


----------



## morbious_fod

It's good to make friends at flea markets. I stopped at another flea market the same weekend that I found the bottles above and found that a guy I had met at the Abingdon Flea market was actually going to pull out of this one because he just wasn't making anything. He offered me these two bottles for three bucks each, and even though they have some staining I grabbed them. The Southern Maid had "home office in Bristol, VA" embossed on the bottom.


----------



## morbious_fod

An ebay item won was this Lemon-Kola from Petersburg, VA. I don't know what's gotten into me this is the third Lemon Kola I've picked up this year. I guess I just like them.


----------



## madman

YO MORB NICE FINDS


----------



## madman

AHH YES THE LEMON COLA NICE PIECE AWSOME!


----------



## morbious_fod

Of course my mother, who's been looking for bottles for me up her way, actually brought me these two down. I was ecstatic when I saw the Coca-Cola block letter from the Keystone Bottling Company of Keystone, WVA, but luke warm to the COQ', sometimes she finds good stuff and sometimes she finds trash, but we are working on that. LOL! Actually the COQ' is ok because I'm a sucker for decos and I had never seen one of these before. Turns out they were a company in Baltimore, MD, who registered the trademark in Virginia as well, who were sued by Coca-Cola for unfair competition, because COQ' was pronounced Coke. Interesting I would have never though about that.


----------



## morbious_fod

Last but certainly not least is the last bottle I got from ebay. I always wondered throughout my research into this town if there was a chance that one of these existed, because I had never seen one till now. A twist style Chero-Cola from Princeton, WVA, and in amazing shape to boot, actually this is the best twist Cheros I have personally ever seen. I'm a giddy as a school kid.


----------



## morbious_fod

and the back. To the guy who was wanting to know about chero-cola bottling towns, here's another confirmed.


----------



## morbious_fod

Thanks Madman.


----------



## morbious_fod

Why do I keep buying these stupid things? LOL! Because I find them more interesting than milk bottles silly. I picked up a Latonia Springs Dairy Creamy Cottage Cheese Jar from Covington, KY for seven bucks today, and the 24oz Briarley's for five. Not too bad really. I'm becoming a sucker for these nicely embossed Cottage Cheeses.


----------



## morbious_fod

and the back.


----------



## madman

HEY JOE,  NICE BOTTLES, I LIKE THE COTTAGE CHEESE JARS ALSO,ALSO I LIKE THE 24 0Z BIRELEYS DONT SEE THAT SIZE OFTEN,IS THERE A TOWN ON THAT?  I WENT TO HEARTLAND TODAY PICKED UP A FEW BOTTLES  THANKS     MIKE


----------



## morbious_fod

Nope no town.


----------



## morbious_fod

Finally after two weeks of waiting and having to spur the situation yesterday, only to have to go back today, I have my first tall Orange Crush amber acl from Marion, VA. Ceeeripes! You ask a question about the price of a bottle and every flunky with a booth in the place want's it, turning the whole affair into a nightmare for the poor workers. Alls well that ends well and I walked away with the bottle and a couple more for the heck of it.


----------



## morbious_fod

Aftering seeing so many of these broken in that dump we have been digging in, I am so happy to finally find this one, and the shocker I got it for three bucks, plus the gas it cost me to travel the hour back up to the shop. Well worth it in my opinion. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod

Due to the aggravation with the OC the bottle gods paid back the negative karma with a bottle that I had been wanting for a while, and shock of shocks in the exact antique mall that I first discovered these bottles but that example was heavily stained, but this one is in much better condition. It is a Fruit Beverages Corp. bottle from Roanoke, VA and resembles a Briarley's bottle. Knowing that Brierley's was bottled in Roanoke, Mission Orange was bottled in the late 1930's, and this one being dated 1941, I'm beginning to wonder if there is a connection between these bottles. Maybe this Fruit Beverages Corp bottle, which states plainly on the embossed label "It's not carbonated", is the missing link between the Mission Orange days and the Brierleys. I actually couldn't find any info on the company on the internet, so who knows. Something to investigate when I get finished with the local research.


----------



## morbious_fod

Ok every once in a while you just gotta grab a hey that's neat item and this is mine for this weekend, Petersburg, West Virginia is far to far away to even claim a semi-local status, but falls right into the neat acl, and the ever important "It's green" excuse label. Being four bucks didn't hurt either. It's a 1950 Suburban Club bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod

What can I say I'm a sucker for green painted label acl bottles.


----------



## madman

nice finds bro,  really like the crush not crushed lol, damit i dont even have a decent knoxville variant,  great find nice price!


----------



## morbious_fod

Imagine how shocked I was then the lady said three, I figured twenty bucks easy.


----------



## madman

yep prices are down on some things others a thru the roof  whats up with those rums drys  with the embossed shoulder  any good? no town cheap?


----------



## morbious_fod

Ah you did find that booth in Heritage House, I wondered. As you can guess with the sheer amounts of them being in that booth, I don't know if you noticed the oodles of them on that bottom shelf, I doubt they are worth much more than he has on them. I've picked them up at least three times while there and put them right back down. He's got a lot of 1960 Rhythm Punch bottles as well which explains the $5 that you can pick most of them up for. The Rums Dry are a nice variation of the brand, but without a town name, I just couldn't be bothered. We are talking about the clear yellow acl ones with the dude on the back aren't we? I'm actually surprised you didn't grab a Norton VA Suncrest, the cat had at least three last time I was through there.


----------



## madman

hey joe, i found some cool stuff at heartland, yea i saw a norton suncrest, ill grab it next time,  prob grab a rums dry as well,  hate that theres no town on them but ............


----------



## morbious_fod

I'll admit that the Rums Dry are neat; however, I have enough non-local stuff already.


----------



## morbious_fod

After having hunted the local areas dry, and having made several trips down the road, I decided that I needed to test the waters to the north of my area and ventured for my first trip to downtown Roanoke, via Christiansburg, and Salem Va. I hit every antique shop I could find, I've never seen such a bottle dry place in a long time. What I did find were mostly from that area, I was hoping that as there seem to be so many Roanokes in my area that there just might be some from mine up there. Indeed there were a couple; however, I either already had them, Marion VA Sunflower Beverages, or they were just stupidly priced. $45 for a Roanoke Grapette??? Insanity.

 With Roanoke, VA being the home of Lemon Kola, I wasn't surprised to see at least one of these around, actually it was in Salem, VA.








 A fairly common bottle that shows up every so often, but I didn't have one even though we dug up at least three, all broke.


----------



## morbious_fod

I didn't expect to see this variant of the same bottle design though, and snatched it up. 






 Both are applied crown bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod

These are the three other soda bottles I found today. A Golden Girl Cola 9oz bottle from Vinton, VA (you don't see these with a town name often, and Vinton being just a few miles from Roanoke helped in the decision), a Cloverdale 12oz from "Roanoke and Christiansburg" (I've been debating getting one of these for a while due to my liking the design), and finally a Roanoke, VA Nu-Icy. I originally found another variation of this bottle in another store but the case wear was just too bad. This has some but is in much better shape.


----------



## morbious_fod

Finally I ran across this in the first shop I hit, and decided that it would be a great "hey that's neat" item. This in my opinion is the best looking of the commemorative 1932 Washington bottles.


----------



## madman

hey joe nice stuff  lees got the washington bottle now too lol


----------



## morbious_fod

Thanks madman. You gotta quite selling him your best finds. LOL! I liked the bottle when I saw it that day, and was overjoyed to find one at such a cheap price a few weeks later.


----------



## morbious_fod

The bottle on the left just arrived in the mail today. Now I have both versions of the Rock Cliff Ginger Ale bottles. I'm just a sucker for green bottles. LOL! The new one is a 1941 in beautiful shape.


----------



## madman

HEY JOE, VERY NICE! I LIKE THE EARLY ACLS AND THATS A GOOD ONE! IVE BEEN COLLECTING 7 0Z BOTTLES LATELY, PICKED UP A BUNCH FROM HEARTLAND, I THINK THERE NEAT


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Ok every once in a while you just gotta grab a hey that's neat item and this is mine for this weekend, Petersburg, West Virginia is far to far away to even claim a semi-local status, but falls right into the neat acl, and the ever important "It's green" excuse label. Being four bucks didn't hurt either. It's a 1950 Suburban Club bottle.


 
 The Suburban Club is gone. I traded a "Hey that's neat" item for a bottle I have actually been wanting. Not too bad. I have been wanting one of these Cumberland Valleys ever since I first saw one, the amazing thing is that Corbin, KY is just over the Virginia/ Kentucky line; however, the bottles from that area rarely get over this way. I picked up the Cassco from Radford, VA in Sevierville yesterday to do along with my earlier version I picked up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## morbious_fod

A Mil-Kay Orange Phosphate bottle from Peru Bottling of Plattsburg, New York. The interesting thing about this bottle is that it is a 1942 and where normally the bands at the top and bottom are separate on the later bottles these are connected on one side.


----------



## morbious_fod

This is the side view of the 1942.


----------



## morbious_fod

This is the side view of a 1946 black and white in my collection. Even though the the gaps aren't even the bars are completely separated on the 1946.


----------



## morbious_fod

I've become a sucker for certain interesting paper label sodas. This one I had seen earlier this year; however, never went back for until yesterday. It is a paper label Sun Drop Lemonade bottle from the same bottling company as the 1942 Mil-Kay; however, it is on what appears to be a 1940 beer bottle. I did some research on the brand and found bottle caps that read "A Mil-Kay Product" which makes since with the later Mil-Kay acl being from the same bottler.


----------



## morbious_fod

Close up of the label.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> HEY JOE, VERY NICE! I LIKE THE EARLY ACLS AND THATS A GOOD ONE! IVE BEEN COLLECTING 7 0Z BOTTLES LATELY, PICKED UP A BUNCH FROM HEARTLAND, I THINK THERE NEAT


 
 I had at least seven Pennsylvania 7oz bottles that I got in a lot a while back in order to get a 7oz Life from Vansant, Va, I had them for a while and finally gave some to Charlie and the green ones to Lee (I think).


----------



## madman

hey joe nice stuff  never noticed that on the milkays ill have to check mine  very cool sun drop also   nice on the 42 milkay also!!!!


----------



## madman

hey joe, im staying away from the pa. bottles,  they seem to be every where down here lol!


----------



## morbious_fod

Don't I know it. That's a smart move, you'll notice that when I got them I quickly gave them away.


----------



## madman

hey joe, id really like you to come down and see dons collection some time, its awsome! and well worth the trip


----------



## morbious_fod

Maybe when things are better I can come down and see his collection.


----------



## morbious_fod

Picked up a few new bottles. This bottle or one of it's brothers has been posted on this site before as I purchased it via ebay from a member. Figured I'd post it all sparkly and purdy. I am digging this bottle due to the unusal design.


----------



## morbious_fod

More paper labels for the Mountain Dew collection. A couple of Yahoo 16oz bottles that appear to have a color variation, one is a lighter green than the other.


----------



## morbious_fod

Finally got to try my yearly Boiled Custard in glass this year and even got the limited edition milk bottle as well. Not too bad for a two buck deposit.


----------



## morbious_fod

This is the first 8oz Good Grape I've ever seen, so I bought it. The 6oz is from Pocahontas, VA and is the same era as the 1927 Good Grape 8oz from Memphis Tenn and is just there for contrast.


----------



## morbious_fod

A Double Cola Jr. from Knoxville tenn, and a 7oz Nesbitts Orange Drink from 1948. I always thought that the Orange Drink bottles had been phased out by 1948 apparently not.


----------



## morbious_fod

This one is for Madman and Lee. I purchased a 7oz Sundrop from ebay and never even asked the town name just because I wanted this particular size. Ok I was secretly hoping for a Johnson City Sun Drop, but didn't dare ask due to the feeding frenzy that would have resulted if the seller posted this question. Imagine my surprise when I opened the box up to find that this bottle was from Mohr Bros. Bottling Co. of Toledo, Ohio, which happens to be the home town of Madman and his sidekick Lee. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod

It is a 1961.


----------



## madman

oh my god! that is rare! f****** nice those other bottles are sweet to i need that bottle!


----------



## morbious_fod

Somehow I had a feeling. Maybe we can work out a trade.


----------



## morbious_fod

A couple more ebay items I got in today. I have been wanting these two for a while. Green and cornflower blue Hires Extract bottles.


----------



## cobaltbot

Nice ones Morb.  I have those too and like collecting commons in uncommon colors!


----------



## morbious_fod

Nice bottles. I don't know what got me into collecting root beer extracts, I guess just memories of those homemade root beers of the past; however, if I remember correctly what we were making came in a pouch much like Kool ade, but I loved it.


----------



## madman

very nice guys!  beautiful!


----------



## morbious_fod

Bored out of my mind yesterday and with the possibility of snow in the mountains of Tazewell County yesterday, which nixed my original plans for yesterday, I went to Wytheville, VA, the much picked over source to the north of me. I did find a couple of new items, and finally bought the item, or make that items, that I had been debating getting for a long time now.

 First is the 1942 Dr. Pepper from Marion, VA that I got for less than three bucks.







 It's not in the best shape, but it was cheap and I am tired of hoping for one to come out of that dump undamaged.


----------



## morbious_fod

The bottom.


----------



## morbious_fod

Next would be the 9oz Try-Me from Hagerstown, MD that I found, for nearly the same price as the Marion. This is the first absolutely mint, save one flea bite, Try-Me that I have found in this area. I picked up the Chero Soda water from Bristol in Bristol, and the Julep with no town in the same place.








 Due to my finding the Julep local, and it's being the same time period that they were bottling, along with the lack of Juleps with Kingsport Tenn. embossed on them, there is a possibility that this bottle is from that company; however, like those annoying Hires root beers there is no way to be for sure.


----------



## morbious_fod

After debating and second guessing this decision for over a year now, I finally broke down and bought the box of four Pepsi-Cola Fountain Syrup bottles that I found in Wytheville. I didn't want all of them, which is why I hesitated; however, I found buyers for two of them so far, and kept one for myself. 






 Being from 1967 these bottles were the some of the first ones used by the company in their new location, which of course would be their last.


----------



## madman

dang joe very nice! so your just collecting decos from where ever? man i could have brought ya back some from t town........


----------



## morbious_fod

Only certain ones that happen to catch my interest. I just won a Tiny Jumbo off of the bay that I'm waiting on. Usually it's a hey that's neat or, in the case of this one, hey that's dirt cheap. LOL! Thanks for the thought.


----------



## madman

tiny jumbo pnut butter?


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> tiny jumbo pnut butter?


 
 No a Tiny Jumbo deco bottle from 1944.


----------



## Stardust

That is one funky junbo, it's adorable!!!!!! Nice collection morb!  Very enjoyable.....star~*


----------



## Stardust

funky jumbo~ love this new can't edit fuction later when you find spelling mistakes. lol! [8D] sorry brain fog....


----------



## cyberdigger

I'm not in love with the 5 minute rule either.. but since it's implementation, we have not had another terrorist attack..[8|]


----------



## Stardust

Ohhhhhhhhhhh, it came to that, BLESSINGS then. [] STAR~*


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> That is one funky junbo, it's adorable!!!!!! Nice collection morb!  Very enjoyable.....star~*


 
 It is quote cute. I need to take a picture of it next to a well known bottle for size comparison. The edit thing has caught me a couple of times as well. Cyber what terrorists are you talking about? Did I miss something?


----------



## cyberdigger

> Cyber what terrorists are you talking about? Did I miss something?


 
 Apparently you did, Joe.. be thankful! []


----------



## Stardust

I think I have to save my pennies up for one, are they hard to come by morb? I can't get over how cute it is!!!! star~*


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> I think I have to save my pennies up for one, are they hard to come by morb? I can't get over how cute it is!!!! star~*


 
 I've not seen too many running around, but keep your eyes on ebay, because another may show up. The ones I've seen have all come from there. Good luck finding one. I had to pay thirty bucks for that one.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber what terrorists are you talking about? Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you did, Joe.. be thankful! []
Click to expand...

 
 LOL! Ok. I seem to miss all the excitement.


----------



## Stardust

Thanks for the info morb. [8|] Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze, charlie can't you give morb and I a little clue about what went on? [8D]


----------



## madman

terrorists  yes!  nice bottle morb!


----------



## cyberdigger

There have been ..oooh horrible things here.. members editing their own posts hours, even days after posting... it was ugly..


----------



## Stardust

the good, the bad and the ulgy...
 Isn't that freedom of speech?


----------



## Stardust

I don't think we can rob this post and talk so I'm leaving.


----------



## cyberdigger

It is.. but now you have 5 minutes to change your mind or else it's permanent.. use the "preview" function, it helps..[]


----------



## Stardust

didn't it used to auto spell check?


----------



## Stardust

I really need a root beer bad! I'm going to ebay they'll deliver. []


----------



## cyberdigger

Yeah it still does, but it doesn't offer "author's remorse" any more..


----------



## milkglassbottles

.


----------



## Stardust

CHARLIE, you're still funny, he, he, he...[]


----------



## morbious_fod

I don't have too many problems with the new system because if I type something I usually mean it. No such thing as author's remorse from me. Being so out spoken has gotten me in the bad with some people over the years, but I've never been real good a bsing anyone.


----------



## morbious_fod

New acquisitions for this week include a 7oz Canadian Old Colony which is similar in design to the Orange Crush bottles of the same time period.


----------



## morbious_fod

The next is an 8oz double dot pepsi from Boise Idaho from 1949. I know not all that interesting......


----------



## morbious_fod

...until you turn it around. I'm not a Pepsi collector per say, but I know these aren't exactly common, so I grabbed it.


----------



## morbious_fod

One from Ebay, an Arabic Crush bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod

Here are a couple I picked up last weekend with a new one from Friday. The first is a Tulip Beverages from Morgantown, WV, a Double Treat from Chattanooga, Tenn., and a 1967 16oz Cheerwine with a town name on it from the Cheerwine Bottling Company of Salisbury NC. This is the first 16oz that I've ran into with a town name on it.


----------



## morbious_fod

New members of the I just bought them because I liked them section are this Catawba Valley Beverages from the Nugrape Bottling Company of Newton, NC, and this LGB Beverages from the Nesbitt Bottling Company of Jefferson, NC. The first one is a 1950 and the LGB is a 1953.


----------



## morbious_fod

One for the local collection and one just for the heck of it. The Jay's Beverages is from Bristol, VA and is a variation I've been wanting for a little while now. Now all I need the the no mid body plate version. The drug bottle is embossed "Sanford Chamberlain & Albers" in an arc with "Druggists" in a straight line under that. On one of the thin sides of the bottle is embossed "Knoxville" and the opposite is embossed "Tennessee".


----------



## rockbot

Those ACL's look mint. So clean and minty. Nice!

 Rocky


----------



## madman

NICE STUFF JOE, REALLY LIKE THAT- LGB, AND JAYS!


----------



## morbious_fod

They are indeed quite mint. That's part of the reason I grabbed them. Thanks for the compliments.

 I seen enough of those LGBs in that dump that when I found one I couldn't resist for long. So how tough is that Knoxville drug bottle to find?


----------



## DEWtheDIG

The LGB is a nice one! Kind of those obscure deals with little gimicks. They produced their soda and the people liked it! I like to think of the capital letters standing for - Love Greyhound Buses, like the ones that would have rolled through West Jefferson, stopping and letting some thirsty passengers off to grab a drink. Or taking one on the bus with them...and traveling.


----------



## morbious_fod

Interesting thought; however, I'm thinking that it may have something to do with the guy who owned the company during this period. The odd thing is that it is marked Jefferson, NC instead of West Jefferson. I'm wondering if Dr. Pepper of West Jefferson had a competitor on the other end of town at one point. I think this because I have a Dr. Pepper bottle from around the same time period that plainly says West Jefferson NC on the bottle. Of course Jefferson and West Jefferson are essentially two towns, they still show up on the maps as such, much in the same way that Tazewell, VA and North Tazewell were before they combined in 1963. I will have to do some digging on this one, because it has piqued my interest.


----------



## morbious_fod

Following up on an earlier trip to Sevierville, TN, I picked up this Royal Crown from Johnson City, Tenn.


----------



## morbious_fod

Of course the best thing about this 1940 bottle is the good housekeeping seal.


----------



## morbious_fod

Finally found a Jefferson Club Ginger Ale on the bay. I'd been wanting one of these for a while and finally found one. Me and those green bottles. I have a 1958 clear version, and I may pick up the 8oz version just for kicks.


----------



## morbious_fod

Finally! I got a Mexican embossed krinckle Orange Crush bottle! Yay! Now I need the ice blue version. Next to it is the 6 1/2oz Dr. Pepper Dietic that a friend gave me, I had been wanting one of these for a while.


----------



## morbious_fod

An odd pick up from last Saturday. I have a small collection of extract bottles and love pictorial ones, so I picked up this one on a whim. It's actually about 8 inches tall, just judging by the 10oz 7-up that was sitting in front of it when I bought it. I'm sure it's uber common; however, I felt $6 wasn't too much.


----------



## morbious_fod

The same friend who gave me the Drp dietic, also gave me a Sun Flower with the 10oz variation on the front. Also the bottle mold is different from the earlier ones.


----------



## morbious_fod

One more from the aforementioned friend, is this Julep Beverages bottle from 1943.


----------



## morbious_fod

Of course what makes it interesting is that it is from the small town of Erwin, Tennessee, which is famous or infamous for the hanging of Mary the Elephant in 1916. A fact that most Erwinians would much rather never hear about again.


----------



## madman

HEY MAN NICE! STUFF! I REALLY LIKE THE RC,  THE BEE BRAND BOTTLE IS COOL TOO,AS THE JEFFERSON CLUB, I GOT A JULIP FROM CARL  FROM ERWIN ,  NOT INTO THE DIET BOTTLES  YET.................


----------



## ncbred

My father dug a mess load of bottles running a sewer line to a septic tank.  The McCormicks Bee Brand was one of them.  There is another version of that Catawba Valley bottle, with a blue/white CV on the neck.  I had both versions in my hands at an antique shop on the way back from the mountains last Oct.  Nicw find on that LGB bottle.


----------



## TJSJHART

that d.p. looks nice are they that hard to find ? i've got diet vess , a couple diet rite's , diet pepsi and even a diet hires, but never found a diet dr. pepper.and that sunflower is cool . always lookin for diet sodas , acl's that is .


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> My father dug a mess load of bottles running a sewer line to a septic tank.  The McCormicks Bee Brand was one of them.  There is another version of that Catawba Valley bottle, with a blue/white CV on the neck.  I had both versions in my hands at an antique shop on the way back from the mountains last Oct.  Nicw find on that LGB bottle.


 
 Interesting Variation on the CV. I bid on a Five Points from newton, NC a little while back on the bay, but lost it. I've started to pick up interesting acls recently, and so far I like it. Are the LGBs all that hard to find?


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> that d.p. looks nice are they that hard to find ? i've got diet vess , a couple diet rite's , diet pepsi and even a diet hires, but never found a diet dr. pepper.and that sunflower is cool . always lookin for diet sodas , acl's that is .


 
 The 6 1/2 Dietetic DRP is tougher to find than it's 10oz cousin. I recently scaled down my Drp collection, and have decided to stick to the 6 and 6 1/2oz sizes. That is why I had been wanting it for so long.


----------



## TJSJHART

aaahh thats my luck,,,,went to  a local antique shop he had a few  clear sparkle bottles  from the 60's and a sparkle up thats green . nice lookin but got to check the cities to see if they are worth gettin .they are marked below value but it's the cities that count. got this diet sprite from flea bay the guy said it had a chip on bottom but didnt say how big . it's only noticeable if you pick it up.


----------



## morbious_fod

Haven't seen that particular Sprite before. Nice.


----------



## TJSJHART

something i forgot to mention this sprite has death valley national monument on the bottom and dated "74"


----------



## morbious_fod

So it was part of the national park series. I thought it looked like the right time period. For some reason Sprite decided to put out bottles with various national parks embossed on the bottom.


----------



## TJSJHART

yes they did my other 32 oz. has saratoga nat. hist. park "76" and a 12oz. that has glacier nat. park on it dated "69". there are a mess load of them.


----------



## morbious_fod

I had to go somewhere ANY WHERE this weekend. I'm a person who rarely stays at home and has much more fun on the hunt than cooling my heals. So I went to Sevierville yesterday, and today I hit the Bluff City flea market. While I did obtain a couple of locals one in trade, and one for a buck today, the majority that I bought were either destined for one of the brand collections, or "Hey that's neat" items.

 The find of the weekend would have to be the pre-arranged purchase of this Dr. Enuf amber bottle paper label still filled, the bottle cap says it is from Dad's Bottling Company of Pittsburgh, PA, which is the very same company that is listed on my Dr. Enuf Cola cap.


----------



## morbious_fod

Oddest find was this pressed glass decanter, which Whiskeyman looked up in his books and found that it was made sometime between 1907 and 1930 by a company in Dunkirk, Illinois, another book said 1910. I found it at a local antique shop for $5, and thought it looked old with it's hand tooled mouth.


----------



## morbious_fod

I picked up this Upper Ten from Knoxville, a Quicky, and a yellow and red label Kickapoo Joy Juice. I need the Kickapoo for the Dew imitators collection, and have wanted a nice Quicky for a while now, also I think Quicky might also be counted among the Dew imitators.


----------



## morbious_fod

The Orange Crushes were bought today for the Orange Crush collection, I am going to be displaying my collection at the Grey, Tn show so I decided to fill a few gaps. The one on the left is a squat orange peel version, first I had seen, with the company name in a ring around the heel. The one next to that is an Epping of Louisville, KY earlier version with the same name around the heel variation. Epping's brother in law McCabe operated a branch plant for the company in Bluefield, VA; however, I doubt this one was used there, but it's a great variation for the collection. I also picked up a no town name Ski-Hi just to have an example for the display, and the Fruit Squeeze is from Canada. Unfortunately I lost the Orange Crush I was trying to combine shipping on and ended up with this one; however, I like the design.


----------



## morbious_fod

An interesting 7-up eight bubble from the "Charlotte 7-UP BOTT. CO. Inc." which is writtend in large letters in the back. The neck acl is what really attracted me to this one, unfortunately while the white is great condition, the red shield has long since deteriorated. Still a neat bottle. Next is one I have been thinking of buying for a long time. Of all the non-Grapette/Tip brands that come in this type bottle, I liked this Million Dollar Grape the best; however, the $15 price tag and other more needed bottles prevented me buying it. It is from Illinois. The next is listed as rare in the acl book that I bought from the Painted label club a while back, it is an Arky from Arkedelphia, Arkansas. I thought it was neat, unfortunately it was capped and I didn't see the lip chip....grrrr. The last doesn't have a town name it's so early for the company; however, from it's later siblings I know it is from the Raleigh Coca-Cola bottling company of Beckley, WVA. I have purposefully by passed the later blue and white versions of this brand; however, I couldn't pass this one up this time.


----------



## morbious_fod

Looks like your everyday "New Flavor" Dr. Enuf, but something's amiss.


----------



## morbious_fod

That's because appearely the yellow layer of this three color acl decided to go walk about to the back of the bottle. I couldn't resist this Dr. Enuf error bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod

Finalllllly! I found one of my local bottle obessions. I've been hunting one of these for a while, not because it is a November 1915 pat Coca-Cola from Bristol, Va....


----------



## morbious_fod

but because I love the way the town name is embossed on the bottom of this particular variation. It reminds me of the "Bristol VA - Tenn A Good Place to Live" sign which celebrates it's centennial this year.


----------



## morbious_fod

The sign.


----------



## morbious_fod

After diddling and piddlin for a while, I finally had enough money this weekend to get serious with a new source.

 Let's start this off with a flea market find that will catch the interest of Madman.







 A Howell & Fox hutch from Knoxville, Tenn. Looks like a fairly early one.


----------



## morbious_fod

I bought these two mostly for kicks.


----------



## morbious_fod

Picked this one up from Whiskeyman. It is a very early Pop Kola with Property of L. L. Rice embossed on the bottom. Lawrence L. Rice was the propritor of the Rice Bottling Company of Roanoke, VA, Johnson City, Tenn. (though this bottle predates this business), and another branch plant in Jacksonville, Florida. I have a feeling that this one is from Roanoke, as this is the only plant I know of where he bottled Pop Kola.


----------



## morbious_fod

Too bad that don't cost that much today.


----------



## morbious_fod

A 1956 1 pint 12oz swirl Pepsi. I've been wanting one of these for a while.


----------



## morbious_fod

A 12oz Julep Beverages bottle from the Julep Bottling Company of Kingsport, Tenn. I also got some pictures of a Pop Kola from the same company and the same year for the website.


----------



## morbious_fod

back.


----------



## morbious_fod

The second most exciting find of the weekend. A Cott Low Calorie Beverages bottle from Tri-City Beverage. This is one of their toughest bottles to find apart from some of the Dews.


----------



## morbious_fod

back


----------



## morbious_fod

But nothing beats the find of the weekend and that was two dr. peppers from Marion, VA, but not just any dr. peppers from Marion. 






 I didn't even know these existed. This one shares the same layout as the bottle cap bottle I have from the same town and being a 1956 it's not surprising.


----------



## morbious_fod

So what's more exciting than finding a previously unknown bottle from Marion, VA? Finding a variation of that same bottle, same year and all except this one doesn't have the contents straddling the main body label.


----------



## morbious_fod

I found a few other bottles; however, since they are replacements for rougher bottles in the collection there is no need to post them.


----------



## madman

killer!


----------



## morbious_fod

Bored as I was on Friday I hit that ND-NR mountain dump again up in Tazewell County. Soon as I got there it started raining on me but I braved it and picked up these three, after chucking 10oz cokes left and right, I came up with these three lesser seen bottles, in this dump anyway. I'm still amazed at the lack of Mountain Dews in this dump, but alas.


----------



## morbious_fod

Before I went there and after my new source turned out to not be open, I stopped at a small gas station and got to talking to the owner about bottles. He said he had a few in back that he had been collecting for a while. He took me back there and pulled out a file cabinet drawer revealing about fifteen bottles. Some where newer commemoratives, and most of the actual older bottles were just too far gone to be bothered with, except one. He refused to sell me the one bottle I was truly interested in unless I bought them all. I hate lugging home a ton of bottles I don't care about for one; however, that one was a tougher bottle to find in the local area, so I offered the guy $20, and he upped it five bucks. Sorrow over the nearly wasted trip up there, and a desire to get something out of the trip, I accepted. 






 The coke commemorative bottles were full; however, the caps were too rusted (one even had a leak), and I emptied them. Nothing too interesting here, although I had never seen the Kentucky one before.


----------



## morbious_fod

One of the keepers of the group was this Lotta Cola from Hickory North Carolina. Lotta-Cola was bottled locally in Bluefield at one time; however, I've never seen a Bluefield version. The other is a sad looking 12oz Royal Crown which I am going to give to a friend of mine who likes RCs.


----------



## morbious_fod

There was a 75th anniversary St. Paul Va coke in the mix and a Virginia statesmen pepsi from 76 in the lot as well; however, I didn't get pictures of them. Those St. Pauls can be found in this area for $10 or more, so that helps the value of the lot. So what what this amazingly awesome bottle that prompted me lugging home fifteen pieces of junk? A Coca-Cola 6oz star soda water...from Richlands, VA, I paid more that twenty five for my first one and it was in worse shape, so all, while not awesome, is acceptable. I really wish he would have just sold me the one bottle for twenty and be done with it though, now I gotta get rid of more bottles. What a problem to have? LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod

More finds, a one pint Double Cola said to have come from the falls mills, va area, rolls eyes, at least it is the proper era for the bottling company as it doesn't have a town name of course. The guy does live within a mile of the old plant and was living there when it was in operation, so who knows...and a 3-C Nectar from Winchester VA. Unfortunately I saw one in better condition after I had bid on this one and couldn't resist the upgrade, so now I have two, glad I like 3-C Nectars.


----------



## morbious_fod

So what would make a man buy a bottle he already has two of? A variation of course. This is the 10oz Sun Flower Beverages I bought recently. The interesting part is that while during this period they were bottling the brand for The Tip Corporation, this 1950 has Dr. Pepper Bottling Company Marion Va embossed on the bottom. I found out about this one a year or so ago when on a dig with us in Bristol, our very own Madman dug up the bottom of a 1955 Sunflower with the very same embossing on the bottom, which at the time was my first clue to Dr. Pepper bottling for Tip in Marion. Now I finally have this variation, reserved shout for joy.


----------



## morbious_fod

Hmmmm. Doesn't say Tip bottling company like the rest of mine, except the 1955 of course.


----------



## morbious_fod

The bottom tells an interesting story. It's funny how a small piece of broken glass can help you figure out a mystery, or pose even more. That's what I love about this hobby.


----------



## morbious_fod

While going to my grandmothers yesterday I stopped at what was discribed as an estate glassware sale. Hoping for old bottles I found a lot of dishes and other various glassware that this gentleman's mother had collected throughout her life. I looked and finally found something I was interested in, or was at the very least a "Hey that's neat" Item. It was the Salt dish on the right, it is quite thick, and has bubbles in it and I'm thinking that maybe it is turn of the century to at least the 1920's. Seems too thick for depression glass, but then again who knows, I don't so I'm asking the professionals, how old is this thing? and was it worth picking up?

 The Old Colony is a replacement Canadian bottle, the other one had too many chips in it to satisfy me. Aside from one flea bite this one is in great shape.


----------



## madman

hey morb thats some nice stuff!


----------



## morbious_fod

As you may have heard by now I went to the Morristown show and actually did much better than last year. In fact I probably made the find that made not only this years trip worth it but last years as well, but more on that later. First up is a group of nice bottles for the collection. The Orange Crush on the left is an interesting early Knoxville variation I hadn't seen before and aside from a couple of small bruises was in very nice condition. The one beside that was one of the finds of the day, and King Cola from Norton, VA. I had one of these already but mine had several large chips on it. The last one was a bottle I thought would replace the chipped one I had already, unfortunately while cleaning it I found a chip near the bottom. Still better than the one I own, but not the pinnacle I was hoping for, it is a 1924 Orange Crush from Marion, VA, which is about a year after they started bottling.


----------



## morbious_fod

The next batch is a Tip without "The Tip Company" on the back acl from 1942 that I didn't have yet. The Sun Drop 7oz replaces the one I traded, and the Frostie is the taller and thinner variation 1955 Frostie Root Been from Johnson City that I have been looking for.


----------



## morbious_fod

I've been trying to get one of these for a while. It's a Five Points from Knoxville, Tenn. I wasn't interested in a specific town and just like the acl design.


----------



## morbious_fod

The embossing and the squat style does set this bottle off.


----------



## morbious_fod

But even the Five Points isn't the find of the day. The find of the day is a crate actually, to be exact it is a Frostie Root Beer crate from Johnson City, Tenn. To be more specific it is from the "Tri-City Bott. Co." of Johnson City, Tenn. That was never the name of the company, the name was actually Tri-City Beverage. One of the tougher to find crates from Tri-City, since they standardized to the green stencil on wood "Tri-City" crates not too long after these, this crate was a find indeed, and I do love my tough to find crates. There is a Mountain Dew, and a Dr. Enuf crate from Tri-City beverage as well, but I have yet to find one of them.


----------



## madman

hey joe very nice stuff! good finds by everyone, what do ya need for the 5 points!!


----------



## madman

hey joe the 5 points is a good bottle, the lable is weak, i paid 10 for mine and 20 for yours, there rare bottles, that paint just dont last in the ground!


----------



## grime5

nice to meet you guys there.had a good time but only found 2 bottles.but finding 2 i need in one day is good. i found a nice wards orange crush from knoxville on the way home.hey mike the heart club bottle was from bluffton ind.i was way off. so did you find us a digging spot ? later greg


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey joe the 5 points is a good bottle, the lable is weak, i paid 10 for mine and 20 for yours, there rare bottles, that paint just dont last in the ground!


 
 Oh I thought your Johnson City was in good shape. I may have to go with my original plan of keeping the Knoxville, and trading my JC Five points to someone who's been drooling over it for a while, I just like the design myself, and I don't have to have every Johnson City bottle. I was hoping your JC was in pretty good shape and I wouldn't have to trade him mine. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  grime5
> 
> nice to meet you guys there.had a good time but only found 2 bottles.but finding 2 i need in one day is good. i found a nice wards orange crush from knoxville on the way home.hey mike the heart club bottle was from bluffton ind.i was way off. so did you find us a digging spot ? later greg


 
 You dog. Where did you find that Wards Orange Crush? Is it the greenish version or the blue? I stopped by White Pine but he was long gone by the time I got there. Shoulda left earlier I guess. LOL! I was great too meet you as well, hope to see you again at Grey.


----------



## morbious_fod

Been a decent week for bottles. I got some from ebay, some from Whiskyman, and some from a new source. 






 A Banner Beverages from the Banner Cola Corporation of Christiansburg, VA, a Grapette variation I've been looking for from Johnson City, Tenn., a Ned's from the Coca-Cola Bottling Works of Rockford, Tenn., and a Players from no where for the Red Rock Collection. The last three I got from Whiskeyman and the Baner was from ebay.


----------



## morbious_fod

A new source offered these three to me today. A mint Bluefield Brewing Company bottle from Bluefield, WVA, a 1930 Nu-Icy from Wytheville, VA (unfortunately it has a shallow chip on the rings that I didn't see), and a Bluefield, VA 1955 Royal Crown that I needed pictures of for the site.


----------



## madman

omg not a chip hate em! nice bottles nice neds i got one but its not that nice superb!  also the nu icy me like! where are the banner and the players from? marion did have a 7up bottle .................


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> omg not a chip hate em! nice bottles nice neds i got one but its not that nice superb!


 
 What's worse is it was one of those sneaky ones. It's not like I would leave a bottle as tough to find as that one behind chip or no chip anyway.


----------



## madman

did ya see the marion soda co. book on ebay? shows a 7up on the dust jacket! and some other wierd bottle


----------



## madman

yea i no all about chips and dings lol being a digger


----------



## madman

also the bluefield beer is sweet!


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> did ya see the marion soda co. book on ebay? shows a 7up on the dust jacket! and some other wierd bottle


 
 Charlie has that one up. I know it shows a 7-up on the jacket; however, I still haven't seen an example with Marion on it. Did see some Richlands 7-ups today; however, the cat wanted far too much for them.


----------



## madman

yes but isnt you thats got the 7up wooden case.......................


----------



## morbious_fod

Actually from top right to bottom right counter clockwise you have a Marion Bottling Works Hutch, a Bob-o-link, an Orange Crush clear krinkle, a 7oz Blueridge Ginger Ale, a Tall amber Orange Crush 6oz, an Old Colony, a Mil-Kay, the aforementioned 7-up, a West Jefferson NC Mountain Dew 10oz, one of those Dr. Pepper Bottle Cap Acls, a Pepsi 2 full glasses red white and blue, and for some reason a Mexican Pepsi twist style bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> yes but isnt you thats got the 7up wooden case.......................


 
 Yep. You have to remember that Marion Bottling Company bought out the Dr. Pepper Bottling Company of Marion in 1971, and they took over the Dr. Pepper and 7-up franchises of said company at that time, so it could be a Marion Bottling Company 7-up crate. I'll have to look at the date on the crate sometime just to see what era it's from.


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> yes but isnt you thats got the 7up wooden case.......................


 
 Wait I'm the one who's drunk and you are coming up with the drunkese grammar. LOL!


----------



## madman

?????? no edit


----------



## morbious_fod

True that five minute limit edit is a pain. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod

More bottles from new sources. Nice it is. 







 Left to right we have a Red Rock Cola 1957 from Tazewell, VA, a 12oz Jumbo Beverages from Roanoke, VA (see next post), a Mil-Kay (Naturally Good variation) from Marion, VA 1954, a Tip 1946, a 1965 Mountain Dew with 10oz on the back.


----------



## morbious_fod

Double Cola of Roanoke, VA


----------



## morbious_fod

Some deco bottles. 






 A 9oz Big Bottle from the C. W. Elliot Company of Northfork, WVA, a 3-C Nectar from Graham, and a 6oz Orange Crush from Marion, VA 1924. Finally I got one of these with just some casewear and a tiny chip on it, and it's unstained. Crap these are tough to find in good shape.


----------



## morbious_fod

1939 Mission Beverages quart from California for the quart collection, and a Pine Springs 28oz bottle from Maine. Hey it was green and I have a thing for pine trees, I don't care that it's a 1972. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod

Last but not least is this a Pocahontas Beverages crate from Falls Mills, Va.


----------



## madman

ok morb,  nice stuff! i guess i didnt understand the min contents vs us pat office, but i do now! thanks for the info  nice tip!


----------



## morbious_fod

Bump. Just didn't want to have to dig as far to find this thread.


----------



## madman

HEY MORB, I NEED A TIP LIKE THAT MINT,  GOT ONE???ALSO LOOKING FOR A RED ROCK FROM KNOXVILLE,


----------



## morbious_fod

There is a Red Rock from Morristown on ebay right now. I sold two of my Tips to Lee, but I found out that I do have a Johnson City Tip.


----------



## madman

DARN I GUESS IM OUT OF THE LOOP, LOL


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Some deco bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 9oz Big Bottle from the C. W. Elliot Company of Northfork, WVA, a 3-C Nectar from Graham, and a 6oz Orange Crush from Marion, VA 1924. Finally I got one of these with just some casewear and a tiny chip on it, and it's unstained. Crap these are tough to find in good shape.


 hmm nice c.w elliot bottle


----------



## morbious_fod

I only wish it was in better shape. It is stained and has a couple of other issues.


----------



## madman

yes i understand i wish this was in better shape tops knocked off lol..........


----------



## morbious_fod

Neat find. Bet that one's tough to find.


----------



## morbious_fod

bump. Sorry but this thing is getting hard to find.


----------

